# What is this plant called?



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Got it in a group of plants I bought. It's growing like a weed, but is very nice to look at. Would like to know the name so I can start trading with some people 

thanks,
Mike


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like Najas Grass??


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

looks about right

thanks!


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice plant! Would you like to trade some with me?


----------

